# Butterscotch Wine



## tjbryner

All Ingredients are per gallon
*You will need a total of 3 pounds of Butterscotch Candy keep one to make a f-pak and back sweeten*
2 pounds of Butterscotch Candy ( I used Wal-mart Value brand) 
Add simple sugar syrup to get a SG of 1.090 
4 cans White Grape concentrate
1/2 tsp Tannin
Nutrient
1/4 tsp acid blend or citric acid
Yeast EC 1118 seems to work good.

Put the Butterscotch in a pan of boiling water and Boil it till it is completely dissolved and add it to your Primary before it cools.
After it cools I add the Grape concentrate and water to bring it up to with in my 1 gallon minus 4 cup mark.

Take your SG reading and add the simple syrup to reach your desired SG

When cool to room temperature add the rest of ingredients ( I try to wait at least 24 hrs till I pitch the yeast)

Top up with cold water if needed. Fit an airlock and leave to ferment. This may take a few days or a couple of weeks depending on the temperature. ( I try to keep the Temp for this around °70)

This is the first time I have made this and I'M SURE this recipe could use some tweaking! The early report of this wine is good but I think it would be a great wine if aged a few months.

If you try this wine let me know if change anything and how it turns out for you.

Thanks 
TJ


----------



## djrockinsteve

This sounds good. Another one to add to the list. It's getting bigger and bigger.


----------



## tjbryner

It's odd I planned on making a about 3 types of wines this year............Well I'm up to 40 gals working and that's 7 different types.

I think I have a problem.........  But at least I can blame it on my wife she said as long as they taste like they have I keep them coming.


----------



## DavidB

Thanks bunches. This is one of the several projects I have planned for this weekend. Going to be fun


----------



## tjbryner

Well it seems that My Butterscotch has decided to do something strange. I was getting ready to bottle last night when I noticed What seems to be the process of MLF.... Not sure why or How.

There is no sign of "infections", no off taste, or smells. Actually the taste has improved a lot in a week. If you have ever made kefir grains (Tibicos) This is what it looks like. 
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia​are a culture of bacteria and yeast held in a polysaccharide matrix created by the bacteria. As with kefir grains, the microbes present in tibicos act in symbiosis to maintain a stable culture. Tibicos can do this in many different sugary liquids, feeding off the sugar to produce lactic acid, alcohol (ethanol), and carbon dioxide gas which carbonates the drink.


----------



## robie

Butterscotch (my favorite) is mainly made from sugar and butter. The sugar is all fermented away, so you have a lot of butter left. I don't know what that would do in a fermentor bucket.

It sure sounds good. Has anyone ever tried this before you?


----------



## Wannabe

Can you give us an update on what happened with this? Just curious


----------



## Tom

robie said:


> Butterscotch (my favorite) is mainly made from sugar and butter. The sugar is all fermented away, so you have a lot of butter left. I don't know what that would do in a fermentor bucket.
> 
> It sure sounds good. Has anyone ever tried this before you?



May be BUTT, its the "value" kind so I doubt if "real" butter is there. Either way if there is "skin" coating try to remove it. 
Whats the gravity?
Did you stabilize with k-meta and sorbate before adding f-pac?
When did you start it?
What have you done since starting.. etc


----------



## tjbryner

Tom said:


> May be BUTT, its the "value" kind so I doubt if "real" butter is there. Either way if there is "skin" coating try to remove it.





Tom said:


> Whats the gravity?


 Sg was at .998 when it started to do this funny stuff.



Tom said:


> Did you stabilize with k-meta and sorbate before adding f-pac?


 It started to make little tiny bubbles before I could get to it (not your typical off gassing bubbles), That lasted just over 2 weeks then I stabilized it. 



Tom said:


> When did you start it?


 Jan 20th



Tom said:


> What have you done since starting.. etc


 Before I stabilized it I racked it off to get rid of the small white "crystals" on top, waited 2 weeks then I added a flavor pak and back sweetened. Degassed it and it is now clearing. 

Color is a nice brown and the flavor is close to butterscotch schnapps with a very full body. 

After it ages for about 9 months I'll try a bottle and re-post here, But the early reports to my taste buds is there will be a 5 gallon batch done this year


----------



## Tom

Hmm...
after you added the f-pac whats the gravity?
Do or did you plan on backsweetening?


----------



## tjbryner

I back sweetened to 1.010 by using a simple syrup and also butterscotch chips. This gave me the flavor and sweetness I was looking for.


----------



## Tom

Great!

Enjoy


----------



## tjbryner

OK so, I have given 2 bottles out of this stuff, The feed back has been great. 
They report it to be smooth almost like a butterscotch schnapps. One of them said it reminded them of a buttery nipple mix drink??? What ever this is ???


----------



## mmadmikes1

tjbryner said:


> It's odd I planned on making a about 3 types of wines this year............Well I'm up to 40 gals working and that's 7 different types.
> 
> I think I have a problem.........  But at least I can blame it on my wife she said as long as they taste like they have I keep them coming.


Think Big ,Man or get drunk


----------



## Redtrk

*Buttercup wine*

Well I started this wine this afternoon with my granddaughter Kelly helping. My nickname for her is Buttercup so that is what I will name the wine. 

So for those who have made this how did it turn out?


----------



## dietz_james

How well does this keep? Do you have to drink the bottle quickly or refrigerate it after opening? Or is this something you could keep in a cupboard and occasionally pour over ice cream or mix into hot chocolate?


----------



## LoneTreeFarms

i haven't made this but beings that it's a lower alcohol wine i would think that once open you would have to drink it within a few days. maybe i'm wrong, can anyone else answer this?


----------



## dietz_james

Do you think it would still taste good if you boosted the alcohol content up to that of a port?


----------



## saramc

LoneTreeFarms said:


> i haven't made this but beings that it's a lower alcohol wine i would think that once open you would have to drink it within a few days. maybe i'm wrong, can anyone else answer this?



Well it is pushing 12% ACV, so you treat it like any other table wine. Could always vacuum seal, refrigerate and extend the life or bottle in 375/500s so you have smaller portions.



dietz_james said:


> Do you think it would still taste good if you boosted the alcohol content up to that of a port?


You do not want to lose the butterscotch in the alcohol, and you want to make sure it has good body if you go there. I think fermenting this to at least 15% ACV so it is at dessert level and see what it is like, and go from there. I make a buttery apricot liqueur using a blend of pure grain, brandy and vodka, and a kiss of butterscotch schnapps--very nice.


----------

